# 30 days at sea time lapse



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stolen from another forum, but having watched it, just thought it was worth a share 80,000+ pics combined.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, interesting video


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Watched this last week. Dragged on a bit so I kept skimming through to the interesting bits. Some cracking shots of the milky-way, especially with a thunderstorm thrown in


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing video


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Brings back memories of my days with Shell on the tankers..a great time


----------

